# TAR - Taruga Minerals



## System (6 February 2012)

Taruga Gold Limited (TAR) is a West African focused gold explorer that has compiled, and is currently compiling, a diverse portfolio of exploration projects within the Birimian geology of West Africa. 

Taruga's projects have been carefully selected by the Company and are to include the Kossa Project in Niger, the Ducie Project in Northwest Ghana and the Mangkono and Tortiya projects in Cote d’Ivoire.

http://www.tarugagold.com.au


----------



## springhill (4 July 2012)

I have added TAR to my low cap thread. I don't mind explorers who have a pullback from their IPO price. TAR has fallen 45%.
FPO Shares - 85m (only 33m trading atm)
Cash - $5m
Top 3 shareholders - 46%
Top 20 shareholders - 69%

Recently listed cashed up gold explorer, with highly prospective Kossa Project, Niger. Most recent best drill return *4m at 35.52g/t gold from 44m.
* Further results from historical drilling completed by Orezone were recovered from the Niger Ministry of Mines archives in March, allowing for further targets.Highlights of these results included:
o 1m at 278.8g/t gold from 70m in drill hole KRC017
o 1m at 8.96g/t gold from 49m in drill hole KRC018
o 1m at 7.77g/t gold from 62m in drill hole KSC008
o 2m at 7.54g/t gold from 34m in drill hole KSC048

Also have projects in Ghana and Cote d'Ivoire up their sleeve.


----------



## springhill (14 September 2012)

*Results Confirm High-*Grade Gold Mineralisation 2m at 19.97g/t gold from 84m*

Highlights:
• Final 1m assay results received for the Borobon Prospect
• High-*‐grade gold mineralisation confirmed
• Wide zones of near-*‐surface gold mineralisation continue to be delineated

Significant Intersections include:

*Borobon Prospect*
o 12m at 3.35g/t gold from 9m in drill hole TKRC005
o 12m at 2.23g/t gold from 15m & 9m at 1.47g/t gold from 41m in drill hole TKRC010
o 10m at 1.13g/t gold from 29m in drill hole TKRC014
o 2m at 19.97g/t gold from 84m in drill hole TKRC017
o 2m at 5.70g/t gold from 47m in drill hole TKRC040

*Kole Prospect*
Taruga completed three wide-*‐spaced traverses at the Kole Prospect – an area of significant artisanal workings and geochemical anomalism.
Drilling was completed on traverses up to 1,000m spacing and has returned gold mineralisation including:
o 1m at 1.09g/t gold from 44m in drill hole TKRC049
o 1m at 32.29/t gold from 97m in drill hole TKRC051

• The high-*‐grade gold mineralisation highlights the prospectivity of this extensively mineralised structural zone
• Additional results pending for the Kossa Prospect
• Follow-*‐up RC drilling program to commence immediately following the wet season, expected to be end of September.


----------



## greggles (5 October 2017)

Taruga Gold spiked 66% today after announcing a deal to acquire up to a 65% interest in a high potential lithium, tin and tantulum project in the Democratic Republic of Congo.


----------



## Miner (5 October 2017)

springhill said:


> I have added TAR to my low cap thread. I don't mind explorers who have a pullback from their IPO price. TAR has fallen 45%.
> FPO Shares - 85m (only 33m trading atm)
> Cash - $5m
> Top 3 shareholders - 46%
> ...



Springhill
Are you still a holder of this one ?


----------



## greggles (1 March 2018)

Taruga Gold has announced that it has signed option agreements to acquire highly prospective cobalt and copper mineralised concessions within the Central African Copper Belt, in the south-east of the Democratic Republic of Congo. More specifically, the company will acquire a 60% interest in Mwilu and Kamilombe high grade cobalt occurrences in the Kolwezi Mining District.

The TAR share price has gapped up this morning and buyers are really snapping this one up. It is currently 26.5c, a gain of 112% on yesterday's close of 12.5c.


----------



## System (15 June 2018)

On June 15th, 2018, Taruga Gold Limited changed its name to Taruga Minerals Limited.


----------



## greggles (20 April 2021)

Some accumulation going on in Taruga Gold in the last week. Today is the first substantial move north which makes me think that supply is getting a bit thin.

A 3,000m RC drilling program has recently been completed at the Wyacca Prospect at the Mt Craig Copper Project in South Australia with 30 holes drilled. Shallow, near surface copper mineralisation is being targeted.

Assay results should be due soon.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 May 2021)

All 30 RC drillholes intercepted visible Cu mineralisation/alteration, with the first 5 drillholes assay results returned confirming a High-Grade Copper Discovery at the Wyacca prospect.  

*Large Scale Potential  *
• _Sediment-hosted copper mineralised blanket intercepted over > 900m of strike - open down dip and along strike. _
_• Historical IP data indicates the target unit strikes for at least 1.7km. 
• The mineralised blanket outcrops and is shallow dipping at 350 to the NE. 
• Sulphide mineralisation is chalcopyrite dominant with accessory bornite in the primary zone, and accessory chalcocite and malachite in the upper supergene zone. 
• Follow-up RC Drilling and geophysics (IP and EM) is currently being planned. _


----------



## TechnoCap (3 May 2021)

what 


Dona Ferentes said:


> All 30 RC drillholes intercepted visible Cu mineralisation/alteration, with the first 5 drillholes assay results returned confirming a High-Grade Copper Discovery at the Wyacca prospect.
> 
> *Large Scale Potential  *
> • _Sediment-hosted copper mineralised blanket intercepted over > 900m of strike - open down dip and along strike. _
> ...



an outstanding result with further upside to come


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 May 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> what an outstanding result with further upside to come



yes, you'd think so


----------



## TechnoCap (8 June 2021)

one word
SMASHED


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> All 30 RC drillholes intercepted visible Cu mineralisation/alteration,
> _• Follow-up RC Drilling and geophysics (IP and EM) is currently being planned. _




2m of 1% Copper in holes.  hardly widespread


----------



## TechnoCap (8 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> 2m of 1% Copper in holes.  hardly widespread



the bubble burst


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 December 2022)

TAR _still chasing Copper in SA, though Rare Earths seems to be the new focus,  at Morgan's Creek , also in SA_

Market cap under $30 million 

*UPCOMING CATALYSTS*
• ANSTO metallurgical test results (early Dec)
• JORC resource drilling at Morgans Creek (early Q1 2023)
• Phase 2 REE drilling assay results (mid-late Q1)
• Phase 2 metallurgical sample results (ANSTO) (late Q1)
• Regional REE exploration + drilling (new priority REE targets over Mt Craig Project (late Q1/early Q2 2023)
• Third phase resource drilling at Morgans Creek (mid-late Q2 2023)
• Finalising and reporting maiden JORC resource (Q3 – Q4 2023)


----------

